# Not a monster, but my best!!



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

There are bigger on my camera, but I couldn't pass! He's actually a 9, small sticker on left brow tine. Now I can concentrate on the Fall Brawl


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

congrats, nice buck


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Congrats, That is a great looking buck.


----------



## milkdud (Apr 26, 2015)

Congratulations. Nice deer!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Good job on the nice buck. Lots of bucks in the brawl to chase.


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice Buck


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I always think it's cool when ya can get a trailcam pic before the harvest. Well done and congrats


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

SMBHooker said:


> I always think it's cool when ya can get a trailcam pic before the harvest. Well done and congrats


Yeah, he's actually one of the first decent bucks I have pics of! He was a fan of the camera, lots of pics of him!! And Thankyou!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

great buck!! congrats!! love the picture of him.
sherman


----------



## Bearcat (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice buck. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad13 (Aug 8, 2014)

Congrats. Don't think I could have let him pass either. I like the stickers and kickers.


----------



## WATER FOX (May 7, 2008)

Nice BUCK CONGRATS!!


rangerpig250 said:


> There are bigger on my camera, but I couldn't pass! He's actually a 9, small sticker on left brow tine. Now I can concentrate on the Fall Brawl
> View attachment 222202
> View attachment 222203
> View attachment 222204
> View attachment 222205


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Nice deer.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

congrats on a great deer that I doubt many of us would have passed. and getting the trail cams pics of him too is just icing on the cake. Any story to go with it? was he checking any does or come into any calling? I love the little details of the hunt.


----------



## Eatmybait (Apr 14, 2016)

Beautiful I coudn;t pass that up either


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice brow tines!


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

DLarrick said:


> congrats on a great deer that I doubt many of us would have passed. and getting the trail cams pics of him too is just icing on the cake. Any story to go with it? was he checking any does or come into any calling? I love the little details of the hunt.


There's not much of a story on this guy unfortunately! I've had him on camera since mid September. I'm urban hunting a perfect piece of property. It's absolutely LOADED with deer! I put down some corn every now and then in front of my camera so I can see what lives there. Well I put down some corn the day before. Got into the stand around 4:25pm, within a half hour I was surrounded by does, baskets and yearlings. At 5:30 this guy walked in at about 10-15yrds. I took a few pics and a short video and sent it to my buddy Mark who was hunting about 80yrds away. He basically told me since you've never taken a big buck, that'd be a nice one! I agreed and proceeded to double lung him. He went about 35yrds and dropped. I proceeded to shake for the next hour until I climbed down and got my hands on him ! He's now at the taxidermist! Sorry, boring story!!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice job bud. It was cool watching the whole thing play out!!!


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

bobk said:


> Good job on the nice buck. Lots of bucks in the brawl to chase.


I never thought the brawl would get up to 20g's. Best of luck to anyone fishing it.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Nice job bud. It was cool watching the whole thing play out!!!


There's a few there dwarf this one! Hope to be there when you get him!


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Great buck!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice buck Ranger. 
Congrats!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

there's never anything boring about a successful deer hunt story. I enjoy reading about any hunt even a doe hunt as long as there's some details about the hunt. its great that he only went 35 yrds and you didn't have to track him. most of my gun shot deer go farther than 35 yrds.
sherman


----------

